# AXS - Axie Infinity Staked at 63%



## frugal.rock (5 February 2022)

AXS - Axie Infinity Staked at 63% 
specially for you @Garpal Gumnut 
More money has entered markets in the last 2 years than the prior 20 years combined.

New money, young money.
Young money doesn't appreciate gold so much, but does appreciate crypto.

At 63% staking return per annum paid daily, I thought I would throw some coin at this one.
What could go wrong? 😬

Looks good on the hourly... daily, no. Weekly, no. 
But, and it's a big butt, 🤭 it does look like crypto's have found a bottom, again... for how long is the question. 🤔🧐


----------



## frugal.rock (5 February 2022)

Meh...
1 hour bars, but keeping track of things on more granular bars also.
Eg; 15, 5 & 1 minute bars

The charts are live except for the price and percentage at the top, quite annoying that.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 February 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> AXS - Axie Infinity Staked at 63%
> specially for you @Garpal Gumnut
> More money has entered markets in the last 2 years than the prior 20 years combined.
> 
> ...



Thanks @frugal.rock 

You are correct in that it is a generational thing. I myself while worshiping Clapton and Tull was completely turned off by Punk.

I did read an interesting article somewhere that young people unable to afford a house deposit are turning to Crypto to make quick bucks to enter the real estate market.

Good fortune to them I say as long as they make enough to buy some of my gold bar so I can afford a first class trip to Las Vegas after the plague retreats for the next “final” farewell tour of ….. sh*t, they are all dead or nearly so.

I might just cash in and spend up.

gg

ps. Fibonacci would be ecstatic about that chart. It may retrace.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (5 February 2022)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> ps. Fibonacci would be ecstatic about that chart. It may retrace.



It's a great chart learning tool, crypto in general.
I noted 3 distinct patterns last night on a 1 minute chart. 
A double bottom, into a double top, then into a pennant flag thingy and then broke up...all in the space of less than an hour. Fascinating 🧐

Some of these patterns have been seen on a CRO cathode ray oscillator... electrical/ electronics area. 
I noted RMS (root mean squared) is similar to Fib...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (5 February 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> It's a great chart learning tool, crypto in general.
> I noted 3 distinct patterns last night on a 1 minute chart.
> A double bottom, into a double top, then into a pennant flag thingy and then broke up...all in the space of less than an hour. Fascinating 🧐
> 
> Some of these patterns have been seen on a CRO cathode ray oscillator...



Yes. Much of the movement on Crypto is pure TA until Elon or that other billionaire joker with the NASDAQ company come in to open or close large positions.

I like relaxed trading nowadays.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (5 February 2022)

Timing has got the better of me.

I was out around 1.5 hours ago as upward momentum had backed off, a rounded top started appearing AND I had to do the dad's taxi thing so I couldn't watch it.

It had a minor pullback and I considered a re-entry but was too hangry so lunch was conjured up.
(Angus maggot bags on Leb bread).
Time for a late coffee then I might look into this fleabag again...  
Some screenshots around when I exited. ESDT shown.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 February 2022)

Well, it would seem this little fleabag is a bit more popular than I had realised.

"Axie Infinity: Gaming, NFTs Push This Crypto To Top Tier, Outperforming Ethereum"









						Axie Infinity: Gaming, NFTs Push This Crypto To Top Tier, Outperforming Ethereum | Investing.com AU
					

Market Analysis by Andy Hecht covering: BTC/USD, ETH/USD, AXS/USD. Read Andy Hecht's Market Analysis on Investing.com AU.




					au.investing.com
				




Shame I didn't re enter.








__





						Axie Infinity
					

Join the blockchain gaming play to earn revolution with Axie Infinity!




					axieinfinity.com


----------



## peter2 (5 February 2022)

For some longer term context, *AXSUSD* has been pummeled from $160 in Nov21 to where it is now, rallying off the $46 low. 

Oh, and it's a crypto-thingy.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 February 2022)




----------



## frugal.rock (31 March 2022)

Hackers have stolen over $600 million worth of cryptocurrency from the network behind the game Axie Infinity.

Ronin Network, a program through which players can transfer money into and out of Axie, said it had uncovered a security breach that took place nearly a week ago, in which 173,600 ether and $25 million of USD Coin had been taken from its system.

The heist is one of the biggest in the crypto space and will revive long-standing concerns about custody vulnerabilities in the asset class. It comes a couple of months after the Department of Justice brought charges against two people in connection with the Bitfinex heist, a development that appeared to reassure users that the transparency of blockchain networks was an effective defense against such thefts.

😅☠️


----------

